# Are my reds breeding?



## bigJohnson (Jun 5, 2006)

I have 3 4" red bellies in a 55 gallon tank. I've had them for about a month and ever since I got them they have always shoaled together and always hung out in the same spot. But a few days ago 2 of them started fighting and one of them got a bunch of fin nips and nothing happend to the other one. Now the other 2 ps wont let the one with the fin nips come over to the spot that they used to hang out. They chase him away whenever it gets close. I also noticed there is what looks like a nest right by the driftwood where they hang out at. I dont see any eggs yet so and they haven't gotten darker so i dont know if they're breeding or not. Any ideas?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

no they arent...they are too small yet too breed.

Trigga


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

seem to be to small. Not mature enough to breed yet.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

they are probably just establishing territories. Did you move around and of the decor lately?


----------



## bigJohnson (Jun 5, 2006)

No i didnt move anything around. Still no eggs or anything so i dont know whats going on


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

bigJohnson said:


> No i didnt move anything around. Still no eggs or anything so i dont know whats going on


you won't see any eggs because at 4" they are not sexually mature yet.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

~Silly~Spy said:


> No i didnt move anything around. Still no eggs or anything so i dont know whats going on


*you won't see any eggs because at 4" they are not sexually mature yet.*
[/quote]


----------



## bigJohnson (Jun 5, 2006)

Well im pretty sure their growth is stunted so the might be mature enough.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

bigJohnson said:


> Well im pretty sure their growth is stunted so the might be mature enough.


how can u be sure there stunted?


----------

